# Motor Vehicle Window Tint Meter Instructor Certification Course



## Gil

Motor Vehicle Window Tint Meter Instructor Certification Course - A Three Day Workshop for the Massachusetts Police Officer

Sponsored by the Acton Police Department
Location: Acton Public Safety Building, 371 Main Street, Acton, Massachusetts
October 25, 26, and 27, 2005 8:30am -4:00pm
Fee: $349.00 Two or more from same agency: $319.00

SPECIAL! FREE Laser Labs Model 100 Tint Meter to each Police Department/Agency enrolling two or more attendees!!

Have you ever made a motor vehicle stop and felt a great sense of vulnerability because you could not see the occupants inside? Did the operator roll the window down only enough to hand you their license and registration? Did you ever feel hesitant to take legal action for window tint due to uncertainty and a lack of training? Have you ever been the focus of a legal attack by the defense for lack of knowledge/training regarding window tint and the Window Tint Meter? Legally, could you issue a citation if you could not see inside and/or if you did not know what the actual visible light transmission was in this particular case? Could you issue a citation if the vehicle was from another state? Did you feel uncomfortable as the vehicle left that some other police officer would face the same concerns perhaps with different results? Were you ever embarrassed in court due to a lack of training and knowledge regarding window tint and the window tint meter?

This comprehensive workshop for police officers covers all aspects of motor vehicle window tinting enforcement, and further provides an educational foundation for "Looking beyond the traffic stop". In innumerable cases of felony arrests as the result of a traffic stop for illegal window tint, the defense has attacked the lack of training of the officer in utilizing the window tint meter as a law enforcement tool. As a result, Sergeant Brian F. Chase, (New Hampshire State Police, Ret.) and Laser Labs, Inc. now offer this technical certification course which is "State/Region specific" and dedicated to the laws in your state/region. This is the only tint meter certification course offered through a manufacturer in the world!

Workshop Content

*Detection and identification of aftermarket window tint *Analysis and study of State/Regional laws governing motor vehicle window tint *Background and purpose of window tint enforcement *Calibration and certification requirements of the instrument *Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards and window tint *Case law and legal issues *Courtroom survival *Commercial motor vehicle window tint requirements *How does the meter work? *Light properties and the Solar Spectrum *Light reflection, refraction and ambient light concerns *Automotive glass design *Officer Safety considerations *Operational procedures for the window tint meter *Glass VLT and Reflectivity studies *Expert witness qualification and testimony.

This course includes both classroom and actual "hands on" practical instruction! Successful course completion is dependent upon written test, proficiency test, and instructional assessment scores. Class enrollment includes Window Tint Meter Instructor handbook.

INSTRUCTOR

Sergeant Brian F. Chase (New Hampshire State Police, Retired) has been certified as an expert witness in a multitude of vehicle-related areas, including mechanical inspections and component analysis, crash causation, commercial vehicle operation, and construction equipment operation. He has investigated a multitude of high profile cases related to vehicle mechanical analysis and associated crash causation, crash reconstruction, vehicle operation, and homicide involving motor vehicle. While employed as a Sergeant with the New Hampshire State Police, he was assigned as the State's prosecutor for all serious injury and fatal crash administrative hearing cases, Commander of the Special Traffic Enforcement Unit and Supervisor of the Technical Accident Reconstruction Unit.

Sgt. Chase holds Bachelor of Science degrees in both Automotive Technology and Criminal Justice Administration, and has instructed troopers and police officers for over 15 years in the realm of window tint enforcement. He also authored the language for New Hampshire's window tint law, has been consulted for language of many other laws for window tint enforcement, and has testified as an expert on window tint. Further, he has prosecuted hundreds of cases of illegal window tint in court and has recently been appointed as the "Director of Training" for Laser Labs, Inc., in Scituate, Massachusetts, the leading manufacturer of window tint meters worldwide. As Director of Training, he has developed this comprehensive certification course - the only in the world!

Upon successful completion, the Motor Vehicle Window Tint Meter Certification Course certifies the police officer as a Window Tint Meter Operator, as well as certification to teach and certify members of their department in the use of the Laser Labs Window Tint Meters and Reflectometer.

To register, please contact:

Comprehensive Motor Vehicle Services & Consulting

Tel # (603) 225-5662

Email: [email protected]

Or visit us on the web: www.VehicleAutopsy.com and click on "Register Now" on the Training page


----------

